# MSDS-This one takes the cake!



## pritch (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.airgas.com/documents/pdf/001002.pdf

We get MSD Sheets from all our subcontractors, as per law, for whatever they are planning to bring to our jobsite. Our steel erector brought in his packet today and among the usual oxy and acetelyne and welding rods, there was this one. I had to laugh. I sure hope he ain't planning on bringing any of this stuff around! At first I thought it was a joke, but I looked it up on the company website and got the link. Man, you don't want any of this stuff on you.:laughing:

I realize there is a significant hazard from bursting compressed gas cylinders, but that's not what this is about. Check out section 4-first aid measures: If inhaled, remove to fresh air:blink: Skin contact:flush with plenty of water (that's gonna be a looong shower, if you ever hope to get it all off) Make sure you don't get it in your eyes. Remove contaminated clothing and shoes. Thoroughly clean shoes before re-use. Get medical attention. From the booby hatch.

Section 6: Accidental Release Measures: Immediately contact emergency personnal. I'm so sure. And tell them what? I can just hear the laughter now. After they arrest me for wasting their time.

At least the stuff is not known by the State of California to cause cancer. Unless, of course, it's Californian air that contaminates you:whistling(Just kidding, Cal)

Gee, I miss common sense.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

OMG! I got this stuff all over the place..........


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh boy, if the Government catches wind of this they will start taxing us for it too. :blink:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

pritch said:


> Gee, I miss common sense.


First Truism: Common Sense ain't.

Second, Third, and Forty-Eleventh: Gonna be a long time until computers defeat the First.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

maybe thats an MSDS for New Jersey air?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I like how it says fire fighters should wear their masks and air tanks :thumbsup:


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

He sure is ahead of the game when the government starts hiring civillian contractors for construction on the Moon.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

A W Smith said:


> maybe thats an MSDS for New Jersey air?


Dude, that "traffic cam" on your website is great:thumbup:
I had to look up your address in white pages reverse and call up my buddy to moon your camera, that was hilarious, I'm gonna have the neighbors' kids throw slices of bologna on the back of that car in a couple hours:w00t:


----------



## Rick Rowlands (May 8, 2009)

MSDS sheets can be edited to reflect the tru dangers posed by a material. But it seems that so many safety people must follow a certain template, fill in a few blanks and never pay attention to what is actually written in the MSDS. So if the people who write them don't read them then why should anyone else? They only exist to satisfy OSHA.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Ok so everyone is having fun with the MSDS for "AIR".

Well have some extra fun with this.:laughing:

http://www.jtbaker.com/msds/englishhtml/w0600.htm

And then there is always this stuff........................

http://www.dhmo.org/
.
.
.
.


----------

